# What do you think of Frank?



## Fairytale (Feb 3, 2015)

So.. I am very curious what do you think of Frank the green eagle? He is in my top 3 villagers that i HATE. i just can't stand him. I've never had him tho, I always restart when he moves in. I never see people talking about him or looking for him, so I guess nobody likes him?


----------



## esweeeny (Feb 3, 2015)

I like Keaton better.

I have never had him but I googled him once and he didn't tickle my fancy much!


----------



## PlasmaPower (Feb 3, 2015)

I like him. :c

Whatever did he do to you?


----------



## esweeeny (Feb 3, 2015)

Just realized how naughty that sounded...lol oops >o<


----------



## rosabelle (Feb 3, 2015)

He was one of my starting villagers lol, he was alright. Let him move as soon as he asked. Just not one of my favorite crankies


----------



## Fairytale (Feb 3, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> I like him. :c
> 
> Whatever did he do to you?



Good question. Well it's just like the most people have with Jambette, the look scares you.(I love Jambette tho) anyway, yeah I don't like the way he looks or eagles in general.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Feb 3, 2015)

I liked how eagles looked in general...

Also, am I the only one who doesn't really like deer in general, with the exception of Fauna and Bam?


----------



## maarowak (Feb 3, 2015)

I like him. I've had him for a while in my old town and he was cool, we were pals, gave me his pic when he left haha

Also, he's on the cover of K.K. Bossa, which makes me like him a lot too. I like to think that we shared the love for bossa nova and he left in order to achieve his dream of making success as a singer.


----------



## cIementine (Feb 3, 2015)

ughhh he has been in almost every town I've had. If he isn't a starter, he'll place his ugly ass in my town.


----------



## roseflower (Feb 3, 2015)

Frank is okay, but he`s one of those villagers you almost never see in dream towns. I`ve never had him in my town.


----------



## *Facade* (Feb 3, 2015)

Personally, I am not a big fan of the Eagle villagers. I never really had given him much attention, but I guess he is just mediocre. I never really see him anywhere so for me to base an opinion on him is a bit hard lol


----------



## Nunnafinga (Feb 3, 2015)

I almost forgot that he was one of my starting five in my town Rhubarb.He was the first to leave so he didn't make much of an impression on me.I had him again in one of my cycling towns and I kind of liked him.I like his coloring and he was real eyes,unlike some NL villagers.Frank was a jock in earlier AC games and his house still has a lot of boxing gear in it which Nintendo probably should have changed for his transition to being a cranky villager in New Leaf.

I just remembered I had this screenshot from when Frank was in my cycling town:


----------



## spCrossing (Feb 3, 2015)

Frank's cool, I do consider the Eagle species to be a pretty underrated species. (Apollo's the only one that's popular out of all of them, for good reasons)

It's weird how he changed personalities though, he was a Jock in the Japanese-only e+ Gamecube game, and now he's a Cranky....huh...


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 3, 2015)

I never knew there was a Frank. What's wrong with him? He looks so innocent <3


----------



## Tap Dancer (Feb 3, 2015)

I'm so-so on the eagles; I don't like or dislike them. Anyway, he looks fine to me. I've seen much, _much_ worse.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Feb 3, 2015)

He's one of my starting villagers in my new town. I quite like him, and can tell he's going to grow on me a lot.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Feb 3, 2015)

Hawt.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Feb 3, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> (Apollo's the only one that's popular out of all of them, for good reasons)



America?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Even though I live in Canada...


----------



## maarowak (Feb 3, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> America?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Even though I live in Canada...



I believe he meant because of the movie haha (gekijouban doubutsu no mori/animal crossing the movie)


----------



## FireNinja1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Don't really like him on first glance. I don't think I've ever seen him, but he doesn't seem like all that great of a villager to me honestly.


----------



## Raven28 (Feb 3, 2015)

Frank is a cool dude! Just look at that bird man lol I love his colors and his shirt he is p rad. He doesn't fit my town theme and I don't really like how big the eagles are. He's probably the only eagle I like.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 3, 2015)

Frank is awesome! The color scheme, his house exterior. Best E+ villager that has returned!


----------



## Foxxie (Feb 3, 2015)

Love the guy!  He was a starter in my town and I was really sad to see him go... but my son really wanted to adopt him so I let him move... I still pop over and visit him regularly, he's lovely!  I really never judge a character until I have had chance to get to know them a bit more... I guess I'm like that in real life too *shrugs*

TBT needs more Frank love


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Feb 3, 2015)

Wow! I've never seen or heard of him before (and I thought I knew all villagers). He looks quite sweet, in my opnion. What personality does he have?


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 3, 2015)

Arcticfox5 said:


> Wow! I've never seen or heard of him before (and I thought I knew all villagers). He looks quite sweet, in my opnion. What personality does he have?


A cranky, formerly Jock.


----------



## spCrossing (Feb 3, 2015)

maarowak said:


> I believe he meant because of the movie haha (gekijouban doubutsu no mori/animal crossing the movie)


Yeah, pretty much...

But that doesn't explain why Margie is at Tier 4 or 5...even though a lot of people like her. :I


----------



## PlasmaPower (Feb 3, 2015)

maarowak said:


> I believe he meant because of the movie haha (gekijouban doubutsu no mori/animal crossing the movie)



I was kidding.

That was me thinking up some fake theory where Apollo was popular because most of AC's audience consists of patriotic Americans.


----------



## daniduckyface (Feb 3, 2015)

I like how the eagles look but the very generic Apollo is my cranky eagle of choice C: Frank isn't the worst though *cough cough Jambette/Rasher/Elise cough cough*


----------



## Fairytale (Feb 4, 2015)

Rasher isn't that bad. Neither Jambette. Elise.. Well.. She is ugly. Anyway maybe I shiuld give him a chance, someday.

I hate AL too, bleh.


----------



## matt (Feb 4, 2015)

Never seen him before


----------



## Megan. (Feb 4, 2015)

I don't think he's too bad, I actually quite like the Eagles.


----------



## Stalfos (Feb 4, 2015)

He seems pretty cool imo.


----------



## estypest (Feb 4, 2015)

I'm resetting for my next move in, it will be either a snooty or cranky and Frank popped up. I looked him up and realised I'd never heard or seen him haha, guess he's not all that popular or bad enough to be infamous like Jambette ahah. I think I'll pass on him though and see who's next


----------



## FortlochResident (Feb 4, 2015)

I've never given him a second thought. There are villagers I like way less.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 4, 2015)

He exists.


----------

